# "Guppy" killed Chicago girl



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

The 18 year old suspect in the killing of Hadiya Pendleton was a known gang member, and was on probation for "weapons charges" at the time of the shooting. He had also violated probation three times, yet had not been arrested and jailed.

Chicago was recently cited as ranking 89th of 90 major cities in the enforcement of violations of existing gun laws. City officials complained that they had no time to prosecute "guppies". Apparently they can't tell a guppy from a shark.

Chicago authorities had the opportunity to prevent this tragedy. They made a choice to not do so. Shame on them.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I really want to go off on how the elected officials are just power hungry want to be slave owners.

You reap what you sew. What is truly sad is how the citizens of chicago are ok with what is going on. It is sad that girl was killed but I find it hard to feel sorrow for them when they can not figure out how to help them self.

Chuck Norris can hold his breath for nine years.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Every Shark starts out as a guppie, but not all guppies become sharks. It is impossible to predict which ones will. Can we afford to keep all these people in jail? I doubt it.


----------

